# Database Discussions > Microsoft SQL Server 2008 >  Parameters restricted from use in views

## Madison

Hello,

In a stored procedure, I have a view as my data source. Unfortunately, views restrict the use of parameters. In my case, I need to get a value into the view from which to filter the data. This needs to happen inside of the view as this process needs to be isolated. What are my options? What about a nested stored procedure? Thanks in advance for any assistance.

----------


## rmiao

Tried with function instead?

----------


## Madison

Thanks for your response! Do you mean a user-defined function? Meanwhile, I just discovered table-valued functions that might replace that view (since I am currently dealing with a table represented as a view). What are your thoughts on that?

----------


## rmiao

UDF includes table-valued function.

----------

